# Your Favorite Goggles



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

So I am probably going to get the opportunity to get some new goggles. I tried some fully polarized Giros that I liked and I was wondering what type of goggles you guys like and what some recommendations are. I want some that are fully reflective like the ones I tried in the picture.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Electric eg2 bronze Red chrome lens for high light, pink red chrome lens for mid light, yellow chrome for night


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Its literally what fits your face best and the lighting that you're riding in. I had Electrics that I loved but they got too beaten up..Got new Anon goggles that suck shit I'm hoping they break soon so I have a good reason to buy a new pair


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought polarized lenses prevent you from seeing Ice? Since they eliminate the glare.

I am currently using the Oakley Splicer with Blue Lenses for the CA Sun, very comfortable and works with both my nose ridge and helmet.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I have a pair of pretty sick Smith Prodigies, but the lens isn't super reflective; don't get the Sensor Mirror if you need that,. I would recommend the Platinum Mirror or Green/Red Sol X lenses for daytime if you look into Smith. They are fully reflective, also.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

No, those things are a charm during the day. Especially on sunny days. I cna see everything just fine. The only time I have troubles is overcast days and at night. I can see fine, just not the terrain. Everything kinda blends in. It came with a free lens and I just change it.


----------



## Dakota.D (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a pair of Oakley Elevate and Electric EGB2 and i can wear the electrics all day without taking them off but i think its just because the viewing area is larger. Most of the time if you spend a little money they come with a free extra lens. i got the electrics for 90 and they came with a lens for day and night.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Smith i/os or i/o with a red solar x and ignitor and sensor lens for all the in between.


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

I looked at the EG2 and I really liked them, but they aren't polarized  Is polarized vs. non-polarized that big of a difference. I liked the goggles, but I think I should get polarized.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> No, those things are a charm during the day. Especially on sunny days. I cna see everything just fine. The only time I have troubles is overcast days and at night. I can see fine, just not the terrain. Everything kinda blends in. It came with a free lens and I just change it.


They're not bad, it's just that I need something to block a little more sun. They actually are very good in the day, but they don't block glare or sun as much.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Depends where you live. You live somewhere like Northstar or another Warm and bright during the day place then I would get them.


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Depends where you live. You live somewhere like Northstar or another Warm and bright during the day place then I would get them.


I ride at Big Bear and Snow Summit which is in southern California. So it is pretty sunny a lot of times. I also like to go up to park city every now and then.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I like the Oakley custom ranges because you are really design something personal and unique.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you ride during the day primarily?


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Do you ride during the day primarily?


Yes I do, mainly during the day. As for goggles I think I want ones that come with polarized already.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, polarized are the way to go then.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Smith I/O with ignitor, sensor and gold sol-x lenses.


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

As for what lenses colors do you guys like. I think I might go for something kind of dark, but I hear amber and gold are a good all-around tint.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Got a pair of Smith I/O's this year and I love them; nice clarity, very good anti-fog, and pretty good field of vision(EG2's have 'em beat but those things make you look like an astronaut heh). 

The easy lens change is fantastic! Anon's new magnetic goggles look even easier though.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I love both my EG2.5 and Smith I/O. I have a bronze/red chrome lens on the Electrics for bright days, and then Ignitor & Sensor mirror on the Smiths for partly cloudy, overcast and nights. Sensor is a little bit dark for night riding though, I might get a yellow lens for the EG2.5 instead.

Anyone know if yellow or yellow chrome is better for nights?


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

these are mine, absolutely love them. works in both sunny and cloudy conditions. i never ride at night so the lens is ideal


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I went with the Smith RC36 Polarized lens. It's a rose copper tint, not mirrored so if you're wearing them for the looks ... The lens is great though. Something like this...










As for polarized vs. non: All my lenses are polarized, sunglasses, goggles, etc. Just stare down at a hill on a warm day and look through polarized vs. non polarized goggles. I can't drive without them now, reflections off water on the road are gone.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

newnew said:


> these are mine, absolutely love them. works in both sunny and cloudy conditions. i never ride at night so the lens is ideal


Which lens are on these goggles?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

VZ Fishbowls

The only thing I don't like about them is that they just don't work with my Giro G9 helmet. Oh well, it's about time to get a new helmet anyway.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I went with the Smith RC36 Polarized lens. It's a rose copper tint, not mirrored so if you're wearing them for the looks ... The lens is great though. Something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some Phenoms with the same lens. Great bluebird lens, but that's it. In flat light, it washes out terrain badly and due to the polarization, icy patches simply disappear.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Favorite goggles that I can't wear: Electric EG2's. My buddy has one with a sweet colorway on the frame and mirrored lens and it is ridiculously nice.

Favorite goggles that fit me: Spy Platoon's. Equally as sick, especially with the mirrored lens on a bluebird day. Doesn't stand out as much though.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I just picked up EG2's and luckily I've got a big enough dome to support them. Amazing field of vision and the red chrome is killer for blue bird days. 

I also have EG1's and Anon Figments. 

The EG1's are nice but lens changing is a PITA the first few times. Those lenses do not want to go into the frame unless you put some torque on them. 

Figments are plenty nice but the field of vision isn't enough for my liking. If you have a smaller head they would probably be better. I look around me a lot to avoid people, so peripheral is make or break.


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> VZ Fishbowls
> 
> The only thing I don't like about them is that they just don't work with my Giro G9 helmet. Oh well, it's about time to get a new helmet anyway.


I have Fishbowls too. Love'em! Super comfy, 0 fog, awesome peripheral vision, and look ridiculous and awesome at the same time. My head is 57cm I wore them for 3 days with a large rental helmet. Large only because I worn a beanie under it. I just tried the goggles with a medium Smith Variant Brim Helmet and all meshed well without a beanie. I ended up ordering the non-brimmed version of the helmet though.

I bought the SHIFT INTO NEUTRAL Fishbowls, which is a yellow tint from the inside. The lens is not polarized but are reflective. They also have a hard coat treatment to prevent scratches (not all scratches of course). It was a great lens from 10am-4pm while I was in Idaho from cloudy to bright. When a small snow storm dropped in. I did find it hard to judge the terrain, but it was worse with the goggles off.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I have VZ Feenoms and I like them a lot.. It's also nice they come with a 2nd lens thats yellow for flat light


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 for Electrics.

I have a massive dome, XXL helm, so I was thinking the EG2's would be the shit for me for sure, but there was no way they were gonna fit my helm. The 2.5s look just as good and fit, I love em.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I went through a pair of Spy Targa II, Dragon DX, Electric EG2 and finally settled on VZ Feenoms. The Spys and EG2 both pinched my nose once my helmet was on though the Spy weren't that bad. The Dragons fit well but the field of view wasn't great and the anti-fog while good wasn't quite where I wanted it. The Feenoms live up to their name though it helped that I brought my helmet along to try them with. Great peripheral, fit well and they breathe better than the Dragons. Wish the EG2 had fit better but quite happy with the Von Zippers.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Smith I/O - Platinum mirror for sunny days, red sensor mirror for overcast/mild snow days, sensor mirror for flat light/blizzard/night skiing and Ignitor mirror if I'm feeling lazy. That ignitor mirror is the most versatile lens. I've worn them in full sun to full white out blizzard and they've worked great! 

Kinda makes me wonder why I have the other three... then I remember. Because I like to buy shit!


----------



## Khao (Mar 6, 2012)

Oakley Splice


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dragon Mace Polarized - Doesn't even seem like I have goggles on, great visability and phenomenal peripheral.

They are def. A big goggle for my small face but they don't bother me one bit


----------



## tnt3k (Mar 15, 2012)

Oakley Airbrake. Awesome goggles and super comfortable. Great peripheral as well.


----------

